# T5 bulb question



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a coralife T5NO power compact fixture with 6700k daylight and colour max bulbs. The colourmax bulb is a vivid pink colour when turned on. I was replacing it with T5HO fixture/bulbs. the T5HO 6400k daylight bulb is very nice and provides nice light. but the T5HO colourmax bulb is no where near as vivid pink as the T5NO colourmax bulb. 

Does anyone have experience with this or know if it is normal? the T5NO and T5HO setups are almost identical in bulbs but provide very different looks in my tanks. i have them side by side at the moment.

The T5HO colourmax bulb is a vey mild pink in colour, but the two edges have bright spots which are bright blue, almost a sky blue in colour. is this normal, or is the bulb maybe defective? It was purchased 4 days ago from big als.

I'm contemplating exchanging it if this is not normal.

Any help or opinions would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------

